# Android Store/Market APK that works! on Nook Color



## LanMan (Aug 16, 2011)

I have an rooted Nook Color (that's running Honeycomb) and I've searched for 'market' apk's to download and (attempt) to install in order to have a marketplace from which to acquire apps.

I suspect the problem is that a "NOOK" device isn't a phone and hasn't a 'sim' card
nor will it have an associated phone number to place/receive calls from the OS.

Whenever I try to install an 'market.apk' it appears to install OK but when it asks me to setup
an account (and I tap YES) the market app then (appears) to crash and it returns me back to
the main Android Desktop. I've tried numerous different versions of the market/store like
3.26, 3.27 etc and none allow me to setup an account for the store.

Right before I tap on the "YES" there appears a 'blue' brick (firewall?) icon in the task tray area
but when I tap in it, nothing happens! ;-(

I'm hoping that either someone can steer me in the right direction
(with an Honeycomb (bootable SD card) image that includes a working market app
or provide me an altered/customized market that will install upon my nook.

yes, I know that the Nook Color has a market/store (greatly limited) via Barnes & Noble
but I don't want to be stuck with their 1.20 OS.

Any help would be appreciated including weather this will all work itself out if I just wait for someone
to release an "ICECREAM SANDWITCH" version of Android that contains a working market built-in.
:sad3:


----------



## jkeese01 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi LanMan,

I played with the Honeycomb version for sometime, loaded the Android Market place, and found that there are very limited applications that work. Loading the market requires you to connect by USB from your computer and enter commands like:

adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p2 /system
adb push Vending.apk system/app/Vending.apk

See this link for full details on loading the market:

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/install-android-3-0-honeycomb-and-market-on-nook-color/

On Honeycomb these apps failed: Netflix, Kindle, and Business Calendar. These were must have apps for me. 
Got yahoo and gmail to work, but many other apps that I could find in the Android App Store using gingerbread did not exist with using honeycomb.

*What does work great is gingerbread (Android 2.3) from: http://www.cyanogenmod.com/devices/nook-color*

I'm running the latest nightly release from 8/31/2011.

Some of the apps that are running successfully: Business Calendar, Pandora, Picasa Tools, Netflix, TuneIn Radio, Amazon Kindle, Pocket Bible, gmail, gdoc, contacts, yahoo mail, Pulse, Dropbox (great for moving files between NC and desktop), Crazy Birds, Pinball Deluxe, and many more.

Also, using gingerbread you can easily install .apk files by just downloading them. I had to search for a Netflix .apk for Nook Color on the web and install one not from an app store. The app stores saw my device was a Nook Color and would not let me download.

Good luck,

Jim


----------

